# skin cancer docs



## Jodi O'Reilly (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey guys ( and girls)
Just new to Dubai and looking for a skin cancer dr to get some checkups done. Just had one removed in aust and I've been told to find an Aussie, italian or German skin cancer specialist, rather than just a dermatologist. 
Anybody know of one? I work outside much of the time - so Slip Slop Slap only works so far!
thanks, 
Jodi


----------

